

Interactive music remixing with machine learning (click 'use URL' and hit keys) - jaan
http://fatsmcgee.github.io/MusicMappr/

======
rahvin
It doesn't work with 'HTTPS Everywhere' enabled because you hardcoded some
javascript to HTTP. You could leave out the protocol for JQuery and the
Soundcloud SDK to let the browser decide. Both scripts are available over
HTTPS.

Other than that, it looks pretty cool, played with it for a while.

